
Show HN: CryptoPunks, an experiment in digital collectibles on Ethereum - pents90
https://github.com/larvalabs/cryptopunks/blob/master/readme.md
======
Jabanga
Is this compatible with the upcoming MemeFactory market from district0x:

[https://blog.district0x.io/introducing-the-
district0x-networ...](https://blog.district0x.io/introducing-the-
district0x-network-5d45a72d364a?gi=8f90b8795b51)

?

